# Remote codes for Element 15.4" LCD TV?



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought a cheap LCD from Circuit City, and I couldn't find any codes for it in the 622 list, online, or using the scan feature.

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Element-15-4-LCD-HDTV-FLX-1510/sem/rpsm/oid/175557/catOid/-12869/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do

Does anyone know of any "Element" brand codes?

Thanks!


----------



## socal55 (Feb 5, 2008)

I know that this might not be of much help, but I have the same TV and the Dish installer was able to get it to work. Sorry, I dunno the details of how he did it. Maybe try rescanning or contacting support.


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

socal55 said:


> I know that this might not be of much help, but I have the same TV and the Dish installer was able to get it to work. Sorry, I dunno the details of how he did it. Maybe try rescanning or contacting support.


That gives me some hope, thanks. I'll definitely contact support and see what they can tell me.


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

Packy said:


> That gives me some hope, thanks. I'll definitely contact support and see what they can tell me.


Well, lost my hope. They said they don't have any Element TV codes. I wonder if there is a way to get the remote to tell you what the current code is? Hmm.

I think this TV is the same as the Polaroid TLA-01511C, so I'll search for that one as well.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

socal55 said:


> I know that this might not be of much help, but I have the same TV and the Dish installer was able to get it to work.


If you push and hold the TV button until all the other Device buttons light up, then press ##, the remote will display its current TV code by blinking the TV light. For code 567, you see a 5 blinks, a pause, 6 blinks, a pause, then 7 blinks. Then post the code your remote uses for TV. A zero is SLIGHTLY different from a one.


----------



## socal55 (Feb 5, 2008)

CABill said:


> If you push and hold the TV button until all the other Device buttons light up, then press ##, the remote will display its current TV code by blinking the TV light. For code 567, you see a 5 blinks, a pause, 6 blinks, a pause, then 7 blinks. Then post the code your remote uses for TV. A zero is SLIGHTLY different from a one.


Thanks for the suggestion.
the code entered is: 912
Give it a try.


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

socal55 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> the code entered is: 912
> Give it a try.


I will try it out tonight, thanks!


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

Packy said:


> I will try it out tonight, thanks!


Dang. Tried 912 and 902. The remote wouldn't take either code. Instead of the TV button blinking three times after entering the code and hitting #, it just barely flickers. I think that means it isn't a valid code 

Thanks for trying to help out though!

Also tried 627, 659, 688, no luck.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I'd suspect Packy and socal55 are using different remotes. In addition to the 5.3 (IR) and 6.3 (UHF Pro) on the remote, there is a 6 digit DISH part number below. My GUESS is that Packy is using a 5.3/6.3 with a lower number than socal55. There are multiple 6.3 remotes and newer ones will have more codes available.

Packy - post what remote model you are using, and its 6 digit part number. Someone (not I) can try 912 on the same model and tell you the 6 digit number you'd need for the remote to accept that code.


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

CABill said:


> I'd suspect Packy and socal55 are using different remotes. In addition to the 5.3 (IR) and 6.3 (UHF Pro) on the remote, there is a 6 digit DISH part number below. My GUESS is that Packy is using a 5.3/6.3 with a lower number than socal55. There are multiple 6.3 remotes and newer ones will have more codes available.
> 
> Packy - post what remote model you are using, and its 6 digit part number. Someone (not I) can try 912 on the same model and tell you the 6 digit number you'd need for the remote to accept that code.


Excellent points. I'll check which remote model I'm using tonight. Thanks for all the help trying to solve this!

Any chance Dish will swap out the remote if it doesn't contain the codes needed to control our TV?


----------



## dead3ye (Jan 4, 2008)

CABill said:


> I'd suspect Packy and socal55 are using different remotes. In addition to the 5.3 (IR) and 6.3 (UHF Pro) on the remote, there is a 6 digit DISH part number below. My GUESS is that Packy is using a 5.3/6.3 with a lower number than socal55. There are multiple 6.3 remotes and newer ones will have more codes available.
> 
> Packy - post what remote model you are using, and its 6 digit part number. Someone (not I) can try 912 on the same model and tell you the 6 digit number you'd need for the remote to accept that code.


I know this post was older, but I was looking for the code for Element LCD TV's as well and stumbled upon it.

The code is 902 (I did the code search method). I have two 6.3 IR/UHF Pro remotes. The code works in one and not the other. The six digit number on the one that works is 148786 and the one that doesn't is 143037. I hope this helps.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome to DBSTalk dead3ye.

And your very first post is to help the next guy - VERY nice!!

Over 10 years ago, I got two 4000 receivers. One remote would control the TV input with TV/Video button and one wouldn't. It was exasperating talking to the CSR, because she had her script and according to it, TV/Video was only supposed to function in Sat mode. Eventually, she had a remote sent to me. It was the lower number that didn't support TV/Video. The next guy was by far the best support I've ever received from a call to DISH. Just having him say "That isn't right." was nice. He's the one that asked me for the 6 digit number on the back of each remote and said "I'll send you one that works." 

DISH may and may not get someone a replacement remote - that is one area you might have more luck if you got the system at a local retailer / installer.


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

I've been slacking. I still need to post the code on my remote. I'll probably end up contacting Dish and trying to get a new remote.

ps: dead3ye, welcome and thanks!


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay, back of my remote has the # 143037. Must be too old.


----------



## daninral (Dec 18, 2006)

You guys found the anwer to a problem that has perplexed me for about 2 years now. I have a 19" Element TV and could not find remote codes anywhere on the web. (one site had 1200 people who have viewed a non-answer) This thread fixed my issue. The newer remote with the 148786 six digit code works fine with TV code 902. But the old remote with six digit 143037 would not work, no matter what I tried. Since I have both remotes, I just switched the one I use on the Element TV to the newer remote.

There are lots of people out there looking for this answer. 

THANKS for the in depth investigation!


----------

